# alligators...



## Curley

I just got 2 alligators which are 5 ft and 2 ft. Does anybody have one?

food?

How often?

I was wondering if anybody had any ideas on how to build a cool cage of some sort for them.

Thanks


----------



## r1dermon

are you serious? you bought a 5ft alligator? the only 5 ft alligators i see are always up for adoption to PRE-APPROVED homes...you'll need a very large enclosure, usually people use fenced in ponds, i'd go about 16x16 if you plan to keep them for life...they get huge and eat a LOT of meat. i hope you know what you're dealing with..


----------



## Curley

yea dude this guy is big. I got them for free with a huge hexagon tank. and a 8 by 8 tub. They were going to be destroyed if they could not find a home. I just need to be very careful but I think I am going to donate them at a later time. I wanted this huge tank that is probably 500 gallons with stand and its acrylic for free but the only way was to take the gator's. I wanna get a MBU puffer in there or a shoal. Well see. I will post video and pics of these guys eating this weekend or early next week. later


----------



## Guest

This was a VERY poor decision. Please seek the help of local experts immediately. If you are asking what to FEED the animal, you arent even close to being ready for the responsibility.


----------



## Curley

They are eating french fries and chicken mcNuggets right now. Hold on they are trying to say something......... you can have the happy meal toy!

I just wanted to know the variations of food people use. I have been feeding them chopped fish and chicken using the tongs. I dont think I will keep them for life just until I find the right home for them.


----------



## yourhead

Raw Chicken is a great food and fairly cheap. You might also want to go talk to the local butcher for any scraps he has. They should be fairly cheap. Fish is great but I can imagine that getting expensive. You can also use chickens and rabbits from the feed store I believe provided you have the budget.

Regards,

B


----------



## huntx7

Alligators are actually not too complicated to keep if you have the proper equipment. Granted, the 5 ft alligator probably wasn't your best decision, I'm sure you can manage.

Make sure the gator's enclosure is about 70% water and 30% land. They'll pretty much eat any form of meat, and I'd just feed them on a regular basis which keeps them looking healthy yet not fat. For mine I feed them about once a day or maybe every other day, it varies.


----------



## nswhite

thats really cool to have a gator. good luck and watch your hands.


----------



## russm4a3

i had 3 in an 8x3x3 custom aquarium for 2 years. One reached 4 &1/2 half feet the other 2 were 3'+. I feed them beef liver, large rats that i breed myself, chicken (legs, and breasts) and talapia. My plan when i bought them was to keep one and sell the other two to some friends but they backed out after i received them.

When i got married and bought a house my wife said they had to go...after not finding anyone to take them i had a friend butcher them and i kept the hide of the largest one. They were good eating.


----------



## Oscar5001

russm4a3 said:


> i had 3 in an 8x3x3 custom aquarium for 2 years. One reached 4 &1/2 half feet the other 2 were 3'+. I feed them beef liver, large rats that i breed myself, chicken (legs, and breasts) and talapia. My plan when i bought them was to keep one and sell the other two to some friends but they backed out after i received them.
> 
> When i got married and bought a house my wife said they had to go...after not finding anyone to take them i had a friend butcher them and i kept the hide of the largest one. They were good eating.


----------



## brutusbeefcake

yeah i ate some gator bites down in the keys... not bad at all


----------



## black_piranha

russm4a3 said:


> i had 3 in an 8x3x3 custom aquarium for 2 years. One reached 4 &1/2 half feet the other 2 were 3'+. I feed them beef liver, large rats that i breed myself, chicken (legs, and breasts) and talapia. My plan when i bought them was to keep one and sell the other two to some friends but they backed out after i received them.
> 
> When i got married and bought a house my wife said they had to go...after not finding anyone to take them i had a friend butcher them and i kept the hide of the largest one. They were good eating.


wtf? isnt that animal abuse?


----------



## brutusbeefcake

is it animal abuse when you butcher a cow, chicken, etc...?


----------



## robert b

brutusbeefcake said:


> is it animal abuse when you butcher a cow, chicken, etc...?


it depends what he meant by butcher, if that means killing them with a chainsaw then that is an inhumane death however if that means they die with out having suffered and killed profesionaly then it is not so bad. even so that was inhumane no matter how they died


----------



## MONGO 

russm4a3 said:


> i had 3 in an 8x3x3 custom aquarium for 2 years. One reached 4 &1/2 half feet the other 2 were 3'+. I feed them beef liver, large rats that i breed myself, chicken (legs, and breasts) and talapia. My plan when i bought them was to keep one and sell the other two to some friends but they backed out after i received them.
> 
> When i got married and bought a house my wife said they had to go...after not finding anyone to take them i had a friend butcher them and i kept the hide of the largest one. They were good eating.


coooooooooooool







but kinda sick


----------



## oscared15

why did you buy an alligator, there are some many reasons why you should not keep them

just a few

how you gonna cage it
how you gonna feed it
money cost issues
what if it escapes

etc, etc ,etc

what's the matter with you
















not a good choice









alligators are in the wild for a reason, you can't provide a proper home for it.







thgat poor animal


----------



## ChilDawg

boba fett said:


> why did you buy an alligator, there are some many reasons why you should not keep them
> 
> just a few
> 
> how you gonna cage it
> how you gonna feed it
> money cost issues
> what if it escapes
> 
> etc, etc ,etc
> 
> what's the matter with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a good choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alligators are in the wild for a reason, you can't provide a proper home for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thgat poor animal


They are a fine choice for experienced herp-keepers who have a proper set-up. And he's asking us for help, so it means that he's willing to make it work with helpful input. Attacks on the OP aren't going to solve anything. He's got 'em, has to deal with 'em and probably isn't going to change his mind based on emotionally-based scolding.

And your last argument makes little sense. By the explanation given, we shouldn't keep Zebra Danios, Piranhas, et cetera because they are in the wild.


----------



## oscared15

ChilDawg said:


> why did you buy an alligator, there are some many reasons why you should not keep them
> 
> just a few
> 
> how you gonna cage it
> how you gonna feed it
> money cost issues
> what if it escapes
> 
> etc, etc ,etc
> 
> what's the matter with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a good choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alligators are in the wild for a reason, you can't provide a proper home for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thgat poor animal


They are a fine choice for experienced herp-keepers who have a proper set-up. And he's asking us for help, so it means that he's willing to make it work with helpful input. Attacks on the OP aren't going to solve anything. He's got 'em, has to deal with 'em and probably isn't going to change his mind based on emotionally-based scolding.

And your last argument makes little sense. By the explanation given, we shouldn't keep Zebra Danios, Piranhas, et cetera because they are in the wild.
[/quote]

are they legal anyway?

whatever he wants to do he can not a smart idea in my opinion


----------



## ChilDawg

Fair enough. Yes, I believe they are legal in most locales, but obviously checking local pet laws is a must prior to purchasing or taking delivery of one...


----------



## Guest

russm4a3 said:


> why did you buy an alligator, there are some many reasons why you should not keep them
> 
> just a few
> 
> how you gonna cage it
> how you gonna feed it
> money cost issues
> what if it escapes
> 
> etc, etc ,etc
> 
> what's the matter with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a good choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alligators are in the wild for a reason, you can't provide a proper home for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thgat poor animal


They are a fine choice for experienced herp-keepers who have a proper set-up. And he's asking us for help, so it means that he's willing to make it work with helpful input. Attacks on the OP aren't going to solve anything. He's got 'em, has to deal with 'em and probably isn't going to change his mind based on emotionally-based scolding.

And your last argument makes little sense. By the explanation given, we shouldn't keep Zebra Danios, Piranhas, et cetera because they are in the wild.
[/quote]

Another ignorant comment.

The man bought the tank, not the gators. He is not in it for the gators, and thats the first mistake. This isnt emotional, this is common sense. If this was JRod (smokinbubbles), I owuldnt be worried. He loves reptiles, he takes a lot of time to learn about them and care for them. He is a responsible keeper. This thread has bad ending written all over it in my opinion.


----------



## ChilDawg

Thanks much...but I don't agree...It wasn't ignorant, it was a comment made on the emotional statement used by boba as a substitute for a legitimate argument...

And he's at least trying to do right by the gators. I agree that he might want to contact someone to get them out of his hair (wasn't arguing with you!), but cajoling people into it by saying that they're not right for anyone (and using a lamebrained argument that should rule out anything in the aquarium hobby) isn't going to help--and misstatements like that hurt more than help. I can just see a lawmaker using that argument to ban an order of fishes from the hobby.


----------



## Curley

Thanks for the back Chil. You proved good points! This Dannyboy dude is always in the lounge making ignorant comments so I dont know why he's pointing the finger.

I got these boys for free. So I took the chance on caring for them. These gators are doing great and I have all what we need to make it work. I did not know it was so hard or impossible for someone to use a farmer tub and some chainlink fence. when they get to big to handle then I will donate them to zoo or the gator rescue if I choose. Since I am an officer for animal control here in my county I have seen a lot of crazier issues then having 2 gators that are both under 5 ft. I have had dogs tear folks up a lot worse then these gators have. We Killed a ROT that bit 2 kids in the face at a daycare and I would much rather have a gator than that piece of sh1t dog.


----------



## JustinRice

Sounds cool to me! I would love to see some photos. Keep us posted on how they are doing!









Justin


----------



## r8frazer

pics!!!


----------



## black_piranha

brutusbeefcake said:


> is it animal abuse when you butcher a cow, chicken, etc...?


so are u saying i can buy 100 gators and butcher em all just for their hide and to eat em?

wrong, so this is inhumane.


----------



## Guest

All Im trying to say is would you guys buy a couple of viscous wild wolfs simply because they came with nice leather leashes?


----------



## Ex0dus

DannyBoy17 said:


> All Im trying to say is would you guys buy a couple of viscous wild wolfs simply because they came with nice leather leashes?


No... but if they came with a free 500 gallon aquarium id definetly take them in.


----------



## rbp 4 135

Black_piranha I dont see where you are drawing the line between buying 100 cows to be used as slaughter stock and 100 gators for the same purpose except that gators would obvisouly bring a higher market price for the hide, probably the meat also. What did you eat for dinner or lunch yesterday?


----------



## russm4a3

I tried to give them away but no wants an alligator thats larger than 2 feet so i destroyed them...i quess i should of let them go, I mean that would of been more humane right? I did the most responsible thing in my opinion with the options i had.

Have you ever been to or seen pictures of gator farms? Do you think those are being raised as pets? They are butchered by the hundreds for their meat and hides and i dont think its inhumane at all.


----------



## Guest

russm4a3 said:


> I tried to give them away but no wants an alligator thats larger than 2 feet so i destroyed them...i quess i should of let them go, I mean that would of been more humane right? I did the most responsible thing in my opinion with the options i had.
> 
> Have you ever been to or seen pictures of gator farms? Do you think those are being raised as pets? They are butchered by the hundreds for their meat and hides and i dont think its inhumane at all.


So you think thats alright?

Another hobbyist gone wrong


----------



## russm4a3

DannyBoy17 said:


> I tried to give them away but no wants an alligator thats larger than 2 feet so i destroyed them...i quess i should of let them go, I mean that would of been more humane right? I did the most responsible thing in my opinion with the options i had.
> 
> Have you ever been to or seen pictures of gator farms? Do you think those are being raised as pets? They are butchered by the hundreds for their meat and hides and i dont think its inhumane at all.


So you think thats alright?

Another hobbyist gone wrong








[/quote]

I eat beef, chicken, and fish... i see no difference in raising alligators for meat. If i could do it all over again i wouldnt have ever owned an alligator (or 3 for that matter). I also dont agree with petstores selling alligators to anybody...especially when they tell the potential buyer they will only attain a length of 3 feet or less. My point is I bought some, I raised them and found out what everyone said to be true that they do NOT make good pets. Short of letting them go (which was not an option) what other options did i have?


----------



## studmuffin992

Ex0dus said:


> I tried to give them away but no wants an alligator thats larger than 2 feet so i destroyed them...i quess i should of let them go, I mean that would of been more humane right? I did the most responsible thing in my opinion with the options i had.
> 
> Have you ever been to or seen pictures of gator farms? Do you think those are being raised as pets? They are butchered by the hundreds for their meat and hides and i dont think its inhumane at all.


So you think thats alright?

Another hobbyist gone wrong








[/quote]

dannyboy why dont u just shut the F**k up ur always moaning!


----------



## oscared15

studmuffin992 said:


> I tried to give them away but no wants an alligator thats larger than 2 feet so i destroyed them...i quess i should of let them go, I mean that would of been more humane right? I did the most responsible thing in my opinion with the options i had.
> 
> Have you ever been to or seen pictures of gator farms? Do you think those are being raised as pets? They are butchered by the hundreds for their meat and hides and i dont think its inhumane at all.


So you think thats alright?

Another hobbyist gone wrong








[/quote]

dannyboy why dont u just shut the F**k up ur always moaning!
[/quote]

hate to get into this but i'm on danny's side if anybody's, and saying shut the f*ck up won't do anything, I remeber when you joined all you did was spam so don't talk


----------



## Guest

studmuffin992 said:


> I tried to give them away but no wants an alligator thats larger than 2 feet so i destroyed them...i quess i should of let them go, I mean that would of been more humane right? I did the most responsible thing in my opinion with the options i had.
> 
> Have you ever been to or seen pictures of gator farms? Do you think those are being raised as pets? They are butchered by the hundreds for their meat and hides and i dont think its inhumane at all.


So you think thats alright?

Another hobbyist gone wrong








[/quote]

dannyboy why dont u just shut the F**k up ur always moaning!
[/quote]

Of course I will shut up whatever you say...oh...wait...you're not a mod, hell your not even a contributing member to the site, I think I will keep posting my opinion. Thanks for the effort tho


----------



## black_piranha

russm4a3 said:


> I tried to give them away but no wants an alligator thats larger than 2 feet so i destroyed them...i quess i should of let them go, I mean that would of been more humane right? I did the most responsible thing in my opinion with the options i had.
> 
> Have you ever been to or seen pictures of gator farms? Do you think those are being raised as pets? They are butchered by the hundreds for their meat and hides and i dont think its inhumane at all.


yea, gator farms i can see. but thinkin that u had a pet gator that u bonded wid and slaughtered is pretty wrong. well im done. dont wanna make a big arguement.


----------



## studmuffin992

up urs boba fett


----------



## oscared15

studmuffin992 said:


> up urs boba fett










wow why do you even bother


----------



## yourhead

How do you bond with a gator? He did the responsible thing and at least used what he raised. I see nothing wrong with what you did. People try to elevate animals to the human level because they are humaniacs. He could have done a lot worse. The animal was killed and used. It served its purpose. It sounded like he made the responsible decision he had to.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Guest

Brian, you feel an animal's role is to be raised, killed and used by humans?


----------



## brutusbeefcake

how much sleep have some of you guys been losing over this? jesus christ!


----------



## yourhead

DannyBoy17 said:


> Brian, you feel an animal's role is to be raised, killed and used by humans?


All animals? Not necessarily but at least the animal didn't go to waste. Animals were put on the earth for humans to use. Clothing, food, shelter, entertainment, or all sorts of other purposes. I don't believe in abusing animals but using them rather than wasting them is a whole different story. I believe in hunting, trapping, fishing and every other form of the sport as long as the animals are not wasted. If the animal is used beneficially whether it be meat, clothing, or any of the above reason I stated then I don't see any issue with it. Animals are not humans. I keep fish because I enjoy the hobby. If it ever came down to me losing my fish and not being able to find a suitable home, I would clean them up and cook them







I think this guy did the exact same thing because he couldn't find a suitable home. What is wrong with that? It is definately better than releasing it into a habitat it wasn't designed to live at. It is much better than pawning it off an someone that isn't capable of taking care of it. He made the choice he had to and I don't see any problem with that beacuse he used the animal. It was not wasted. Just my $.02... I'm not trying to fight with people.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Guest

lotsofish said:


> Brian, you feel an animal's role is to be raised, killed and used by humans?


All animals? Not necessarily but at least the animal didn't go to waste. *Animals were put on the earth for humans to use*. Clothing, food, shelter, entertainment, or all sorts of other purposes. I don't believe in abusing animals but using them rather than wasting them is a whole different story. I believe in hunting, trapping, fishing and every other form of the sport as long as the animals are not wasted. If the animal is used beneficially whether it be meat, clothing, or any of the above reason I stated then I don't see any issue with it. Animals are not humans. I keep fish because I enjoy the hobby. If it ever came down to me losing my fish and not being able to find a suitable home, I would clean them up and cook them







I think this guy did the exact same thing because he couldn't find a suitable home. What is wrong with that? It is definately better than releasing it into a habitat it wasn't designed to live at. It is much better than pawning it off an someone that isn't capable of taking care of it. He made the choice he had to and I don't see any problem with that beacuse he used the animal. It was not wasted. Just my $.02... I'm not trying to fight with people.

Regards,

Brian
[/quote]

Fair enough, I guess we just share different views. I find the bolded text to be VERY disturbing tho.


----------



## Badrad1532

Dude let the man do what he wants. It isnt any of our business to tell him it was a bad Idea. Maybe he is good at keeping animals in captivity and he will be fine. Maybe he gets a hand or leg bitten off, he could die for all we know. But it was his choice to buy them and He is spending his money not ours. Let him do what he wants.


----------



## yourhead

DannyBoy17 said:


> Brian, you feel an animal's role is to be raised, killed and used by humans?


All animals? Not necessarily but at least the animal didn't go to waste. *Animals were put on the earth for humans to use*. Clothing, food, shelter, entertainment, or all sorts of other purposes. I don't believe in abusing animals but using them rather than wasting them is a whole different story. I believe in hunting, trapping, fishing and every other form of the sport as long as the animals are not wasted. If the animal is used beneficially whether it be meat, clothing, or any of the above reason I stated then I don't see any issue with it. Animals are not humans. I keep fish because I enjoy the hobby. If it ever came down to me losing my fish and not being able to find a suitable home, I would clean them up and cook them







I think this guy did the exact same thing because he couldn't find a suitable home. What is wrong with that? It is definately better than releasing it into a habitat it wasn't designed to live at. It is much better than pawning it off an someone that isn't capable of taking care of it. He made the choice he had to and I don't see any problem with that beacuse he used the animal. It was not wasted. Just my $.02... I'm not trying to fight with people.

Regards,

Brian
[/quote]

Fair enough, I guess we just share different views. I find the bolded text to be VERY disturbing tho.
[/quote]

Animals were and are still used by people every day. Our ancestors used them as we continue to do today. In a small village an animal might be the only form of transportation so a man can get to the market to sell his wares. They also might be the only source of food providing milk, meat, and other items for a farmer. They are used everyday by millions of people for the reasons I've stated. Fish, Mammals, Birds, all provide various foods and are eaten every day by people. How can you find my statement disturbing unless you find society and a need to survive disturbing? I've already said I don't like abuse but there is a big differance between use and abuse. Use is productive and beneficial. Abuse is neither. I'll leave this thread alone after this post because we're drifting off topic.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## r8frazer

god damn earth-mothers..

Still waitin for pics in this thread.. Dont tell me you had a pet alligator and didnt take a photo.. hell i can't buy a goldfish without takin a pic!


----------



## CAPONE

googd luck on ur gators post some feedin vids


----------



## Guest

lotsofish said:


> Brian, you feel an animal's role is to be raised, killed and used by humans?


All animals? Not necessarily but at least the animal didn't go to waste. *Animals were put on the earth for humans to use*. Clothing, food, shelter, entertainment, or all sorts of other purposes. I don't believe in abusing animals but using them rather than wasting them is a whole different story. I believe in hunting, trapping, fishing and every other form of the sport as long as the animals are not wasted. If the animal is used beneficially whether it be meat, clothing, or any of the above reason I stated then I don't see any issue with it. Animals are not humans. I keep fish because I enjoy the hobby. If it ever came down to me losing my fish and not being able to find a suitable home, I would clean them up and cook them







I think this guy did the exact same thing because he couldn't find a suitable home. What is wrong with that? It is definately better than releasing it into a habitat it wasn't designed to live at. It is much better than pawning it off an someone that isn't capable of taking care of it. He made the choice he had to and I don't see any problem with that beacuse he used the animal. It was not wasted. Just my $.02... I'm not trying to fight with people.

Regards,

Brian
[/quote]

Fair enough, I guess we just share different views. I find the bolded text to be VERY disturbing tho.
[/quote]

Animals were and are still used by people every day. Our ancestors used them as we continue to do today. In a small village an animal might be the only form of transportation so a man can get to the market to sell his wares. They also might be the only source of food providing milk, meat, and other items for a farmer. They are used everyday by millions of people for the reasons I've stated. Fish, Mammals, Birds, all provide various foods and are eaten every day by people. How can you find my statement disturbing unless you find society and a need to survive disturbing? I've already said I don't like abuse but there is a big differance between use and abuse. Use is productive and beneficial. Abuse is neither. I'll leave this thread alone after this post because we're drifting off topic.

Regards,

Brian
[/quote]

Brian, you said they were put on this earth for human use. So you believe animals only exist to be at our mercy? Because that is the quote I was reffering to, not that animals arent used by people in all societies (which is what you chose to argue).

I dont want to fight, but I dont look at animals as inferior creatures on this planet...I have a little more respect for them


----------



## r1dermon

the fact is they ARE inferior to humans...this is governed by society, thats why your dog doesnt have you by a leash, you have your dog...animals have always served a purpose for humans...


----------



## russm4a3

lotsofish said:


> Brian, you feel an animal's role is to be raised, killed and used by humans?


All animals? Not necessarily but at least the animal didn't go to waste. Animals were put on the earth for humans to use. Clothing, food, shelter, entertainment, or all sorts of other purposes. I don't believe in abusing animals but using them rather than wasting them is a whole different story. I believe in hunting, trapping, fishing and every other form of the sport as long as the animals are not wasted. If the animal is used beneficially whether it be meat, clothing, or any of the above reason I stated then I don't see any issue with it. Animals are not humans. I keep fish because I enjoy the hobby. If it ever came down to me losing my fish and not being able to find a suitable home, I would clean them up and cook them







I think this guy did the exact same thing because he couldn't find a suitable home. What is wrong with that? It is definately better than releasing it into a habitat it wasn't designed to live at. It is much better than pawning it off an someone that isn't capable of taking care of it. He made the choice he had to and I don't see any problem with that beacuse he used the animal. It was not wasted. Just my $.02... I'm not trying to fight with people.

Regards,

Brian
[/quote]

thanks brian

it was very hard for me to destroy them, but after several months of trying to give them away ( i almost had someone till he asked if 55 gallon rubbermaid was big enough) i was left with destroying them as my only option. They were killed quickly and as painlessly as possible. I only ate and skinned them because just throwing them out would of been a waste. I at least have their skins to remind me of them.

i only posted what i went through to discourage others from getting themselves into the situation i did.


----------



## Johnny Walker

[/quote]

wtf? isnt that animal abuse?
[/quote]

You are such an idiot. I love how most Americans can't handle that whenever they eat a form of meat some animal had to be killed. If you go to other countries you can often buy the animals you eat live and slaughter them yourself before eating. I am sorry to break it to you that your McDonalds beef patty was not grown on a patty farm. It actually came from a cow, which had to be slaughtered.


----------



## LouDiB

too many peta fanatics.//


----------



## studmuffin992

brutusbeefcake said:


> how much sleep have some of you guys been losing over this? jesus christ!


there pathetic aint they


----------



## oscared15

studmuffin992 said:


> how much sleep have some of you guys been losing over this? jesus christ!


there pathetic aint they
[/quote]

wow the 2 people that are not contributing to this thread, are you and buttcake, don't even post here if your not trying to help


----------



## awfraser

Honestly i think you made a great descision to buy the gators. since your an animale control office i think when you pick up poeples poodles poms andcockapoos off the street you should chuck them to the gators. also are these caymans or str8 up american gators?


----------



## studmuffin992

Badrad1532 said:


> Dude let the man do what he wants. It isnt any of our business to tell him it was a bad Idea. Maybe he is good at keeping animals in captivity and he will be fine. Maybe he gets a hand or leg bitten off, he could die for all we know. But it was his choice to buy them and He is spending his money not ours. Let him do what he wants.


i agree with this guy!

and boba fett ill post here if i want 2 post here!!

And yes we are at the top of the food chain all animals are under us, We shud be able 2 kill and eat and do animal testing on what eva creature if we want to without all these animal rites ppl butting in there pathetic 2 they shud run tests on these ppl as if they dont have anythin better 2 do!

No animals are equal there just animals!!


----------



## Guest

Not worth it, aslong as you uys feel its right, feel free.







Just dont expect everyone to agree with the decisions you make and pat you on the back.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Who cares, honestly. Have fun with them things man, I know if someone offered me a gator I would take it, no matter how much expierience I have.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## gvrayman

studmuffin992 said:


> Dude let the man do what he wants. It isnt any of our business to tell him it was a bad Idea. Maybe he is good at keeping animals in captivity and he will be fine. Maybe he gets a hand or leg bitten off, he could die for all we know. But it was his choice to buy them and He is spending his money not ours. Let him do what he wants.


i agree with this guy!

and boba fett ill post here if i want 2 post here!!

And yes we are at the top of the food chain all animals are under us, We shud be able 2 kill and eat and do animal testing on what eva creature if we want to without all these animal rites ppl butting in there pathetic 2 they shud run tests on these ppl as if they dont have anythin better 2 do!

No animals are equal there just animals!!
[/quote]
you sound like a slave trader, animals are your slaves, they have no rights. thats not the right way to think. How come when an animal kills a human, the humans kill the animal? When a man hunts an animal, do the animals kill him? just some food for thought.


----------



## oscared15

studmuffin992 said:


> Dude let the man do what he wants. It isnt any of our business to tell him it was a bad Idea. Maybe he is good at keeping animals in captivity and he will be fine. Maybe he gets a hand or leg bitten off, he could die for all we know. But it was his choice to buy them and He is spending his money not ours. Let him do what he wants.


i agree with this guy!

and boba fett ill post here if i want 2 post here!!

And yes we are at the top of the food chain all animals are under us, We shud be able 2 kill and eat and do animal testing on what eva creature if we want to without all these animal rites ppl butting in there pathetic 2 they shud run tests on these ppl as if they dont have anythin better 2 do!

No animals are equal there just animals!!
[/quote]

that is exactly the reason people like you should never be able to keep animals of any sorts, you'll just treat them badly


----------



## MONGO 

humans are part of the animal kingdom..we just are much smarter and more advanced


----------



## Guest

Smarter eh?


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Oh good grief. Unless you are a straight up vegetarian, sit down and hush.

Slaughtering gators for food is not inhumane, as long as you make sure to kill them quickly, cleanly, and with as little pain as possible.

I actually respect him for doing what he did. It is better than them ending up in a cruel environment, doomed to live their lives out in a dirty patch of land with inadequate swimming facilities, being fed a poor diet.

It is ABSOLUTELY NO DIFFERENT than my family pen raising our own chickens on grass and good feed and fresh water so that we KNOW we are consuming a bird that has lived a healthy, happy lifestyle prior to it becoming our dinner. We also specifically go to a butcher that raises his own cattle in grassy pastures on clean corn and grains so that we know we are not eating an animal that has lived its life in a tiny pen on cement eating the ground up remains of its parents by-products.

Take responsibility for what you eat, and don't condemn someone just because YOU like to deny that the hot wings you ate the other night came from an overcrowded production farm where the chickens were raised systematically more like robots than animals.

Okay, i'm gonna step off my milk crate now and please just stop and READ what i've written before you jump down my throat and start flaming me.


----------



## Guest

Tinkerbelle, lots of wisdom in your words. But my original arguement was that people shouldn't take in this kind of animals unless they are 100% sure of how to take care of it. Buying 2 large alligators so that you can get a free tanks is NOT responsible, and no real animal lover/hobbyist would disagree. Alligators are not home pets, and the people who do keep them are people like smokinbubbles, who know how to care for the animal LONG before they even consider thinking about purcahsing one for thier own.

The second arguement wasnt against killing animals for food...it was that animals were not put on this planet to be slaves to humans. For us to survive, we must respect ALL animals, as they too are part of the circle of life. Im goin to have a sub now, loaded with 3 kinds of meat :laugh:


----------



## Ex0dus

Tinkerbelle said:


> Oh good grief. Unless you are a straight up vegetarian, sit down and hush.
> 
> Slaughtering gators for food is not inhumane, as long as you make sure to kill them quickly, cleanly, and with as little pain as possible.
> 
> I actually respect him for doing what he did. It is better than them ending up in a cruel environment, doomed to live their lives out in a dirty patch of land with inadequate swimming facilities, being fed a poor diet.
> 
> It is ABSOLUTELY NO DIFFERENT than my family pen raising our own chickens on grass and good feed and fresh water so that we KNOW we are consuming a bird that has lived a healthy, happy lifestyle prior to it becoming our dinner. We also specifically go to a butcher that raises his own cattle in grassy pastures on clean corn and grains so that we know we are not eating an animal that has lived its life in a tiny pen on cement eating the ground up remains of its parents by-products.
> 
> Take responsibility for what you eat, and don't condemn someone just because YOU like to deny that the hot wings you ate the other night came from an overcrowded production farm where the chickens were raised systematically more like robots than animals.
> 
> Okay, i'm gonna step off my milk crate now and please just stop and READ what i've written before you jump down my throat and start flaming me.


With out really getting to much into it, it basically boils down to the fact people have diffrent views about 'pets'. You have some people who would spend hundreds of dollars at the vets for a sick rat and then there are others who would kill that same pet rat than spend a cent on it or even take it to the vet. Even yet other wouldnt ever consider a rat a pet, instead they would rather feed it to a fish.


----------



## Curley

The gators are doing well and are interesting animals. You just need to know how to read them. I know when they get 8 ft plus it will be time to donate them to the gator rescue or the zoo which said they can take them after 6 ft. I will post pics as soon as I get my camera back from the shop. Like Exodus says, Everyone has differnet views of pets.

Dannyboy, They are not going to be stuffed in a 10 gallon with live plants and fed hot dogs dude. I can see what you mean about responsible owners. But the gators have their own 500 sq ft garage with water tub at night and in the day if its hot enough they go outside and sit in the sun. Everyone has their own opinion and its all good.


----------



## Guest

Well I wish ya luck man, I didnt mean to offend. Hope it all works out for you and the gators.


----------



## MONGO 

cooooool..i want a gator now but i live in NYC


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Ex0dus said:


> With out really getting to much into it, it basically boils down to the fact people have diffrent views about 'pets'. You have some people who would spend hundreds of dollars at the vets for a sick rat and then there are others who would kill that same pet rat than spend a cent on it or even take it to the vet. Even yet other wouldnt ever consider a rat a pet, instead they would rather feed it to a fish.


And the funny thing is I have done all three... If you replace 'fish' with a freaking huge snake.

It depends on how much the animal in suffering in that example. I had a rat I spent PROBABLY around $500 on getting well, because I knew she could kick her pneumonia, and yes, she was a pet. One of her offspring had an intestinal blockage and I didn't have the $800 to pay to have it surgically fixed plus the vet told me he only had an 20% chance of living. I did the right thing and put a .22 through his head - peacefully at home so he didn't have to go to the vets and get all stressed. I also had a rat who was old, lost mobility in his hind legs, and was slowly going paralyzed. I gave him to a friend of mine who quickly cut his throat so he died extremly quickly, and then fed him to his python.

For me, it depends on whats not only best for the rat, but in the last instance, how he could benefit the life of the snake by keeping the 'circle of life' going.

I've also kept chickens as pets. The ones we have outside in the pen (its an 8x8' chain link kennel that we move every 3 days so they have fresh clean grass to live on) I will make an effort not to bond with. They are food and are treated as thus, however much nicer it is than on commercial farms. My pet chickens I handled since they were chicks, my interaction with these guys has been to change their water, give them food, and walk away.

Don't get me wrong, I have eaten one of my pet chickens before. She busted her leg and the vet said there was no hope of her ever being normal again, which meant the flock would peck her if we reintroduced her... So instead of putting her to sleep, we humanely chopped her head off and made soup out of her. Yes, the 'circle of life' thing once again. I think thats is about as close as I can come to the alligator thing... When you know that letting them live either with someone else or in a way that won't benefit them isn't the kindest thing to do, you have to do SOMETHING and at least you're continuing the cycle.


----------



## Mettle

Tinkerbelle said:


> With out really getting to much into it, it basically boils down to the fact people have diffrent views about 'pets'. You have some people who would spend hundreds of dollars at the vets for a sick rat and then there are others who would kill that same pet rat than spend a cent on it or even take it to the vet. Even yet other wouldnt ever consider a rat a pet, instead they would rather feed it to a fish.


And the funny thing is I have done all three... If you replace 'fish' with a freaking huge snake.

It depends on how much the animal in suffering in that example. I had a rat I spent PROBABLY around $500 on getting well, because I knew she could kick her pneumonia, and yes, she was a pet. One of her offspring had an intestinal blockage and I didn't have the $800 to pay to have it surgically fixed plus the vet told me he only had an 20% chance of living. I did the right thing and put a .22 through his head - peacefully at home so he didn't have to go to the vets and get all stressed. I also had a rat who was old, lost mobility in his hind legs, and was slowly going paralyzed. *I gave him to a friend of mine who quickly cut his throat so he died extremly quickly, and then fed him to his python.*

For me, it depends on whats not only best for the rat, but in the last instance, how he could benefit the life of the snake by keeping the 'circle of life' going.

I've also kept chickens as pets. The ones we have outside in the pen (its an 8x8' chain link kennel that we move every 3 days so they have fresh clean grass to live on) I will make an effort not to bond with. They are food and are treated as thus, however much nicer it is than on commercial farms. My pet chickens I handled since they were chicks, my interaction with these guys has been to change their water, give them food, and walk away.

Don't get me wrong, I have eaten one of my pet chickens before. She busted her leg and the vet said there was no hope of her ever being normal again, which meant the flock would peck her if we reintroduced her... *So instead of putting her to sleep, we humanely chopped her head off and made soup out of her. * Yes, the 'circle of life' thing once again. I think thats is about as close as I can come to the alligator thing... When you know that letting them live either with someone else or in a way that won't benefit them isn't the kindest thing to do, you have to do SOMETHING and at least you're continuing the cycle.
[/quote]

Sorry. But that's kind of messed up. You ate one thing you considered a pet. And let someone slit the throat of another thing you considered a pet... I get the whole 'circle of life' thing. But that's just fucked up.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Mettle said:


> With out really getting to much into it, it basically boils down to the fact people have diffrent views about 'pets'. You have some people who would spend hundreds of dollars at the vets for a sick rat and then there are others who would kill that same pet rat than spend a cent on it or even take it to the vet. Even yet other wouldnt ever consider a rat a pet, instead they would rather feed it to a fish.


And the funny thing is I have done all three... If you replace 'fish' with a freaking huge snake.

It depends on how much the animal in suffering in that example. I had a rat I spent PROBABLY around $500 on getting well, because I knew she could kick her pneumonia, and yes, she was a pet. One of her offspring had an intestinal blockage and I didn't have the $800 to pay to have it surgically fixed plus the vet told me he only had an 20% chance of living. I did the right thing and put a .22 through his head - peacefully at home so he didn't have to go to the vets and get all stressed. I also had a rat who was old, lost mobility in his hind legs, and was slowly going paralyzed. *I gave him to a friend of mine who quickly cut his throat so he died extremly quickly, and then fed him to his python.*

For me, it depends on whats not only best for the rat, but in the last instance, how he could benefit the life of the snake by keeping the 'circle of life' going.

I've also kept chickens as pets. The ones we have outside in the pen (its an 8x8' chain link kennel that we move every 3 days so they have fresh clean grass to live on) I will make an effort not to bond with. They are food and are treated as thus, however much nicer it is than on commercial farms. My pet chickens I handled since they were chicks, my interaction with these guys has been to change their water, give them food, and walk away.

Don't get me wrong, I have eaten one of my pet chickens before. She busted her leg and the vet said there was no hope of her ever being normal again, which meant the flock would peck her if we reintroduced her... *So instead of putting her to sleep, we humanely chopped her head off and made soup out of her. * Yes, the 'circle of life' thing once again. I think thats is about as close as I can come to the alligator thing... When you know that letting them live either with someone else or in a way that won't benefit them isn't the kindest thing to do, you have to do SOMETHING and at least you're continuing the cycle.
[/quote]

Sorry. But that's kind of messed up. You ate one thing you considered a pet. And let someone slit the throat of another thing you considered a pet... I get the whole 'circle of life' thing. But that's just fucked up.
[/quote]

Well, consider this. Taking a rat to the vet is VERY stressful. Putting the needle in their vein to tranquilize them before putting them to sleep makes them scream very loudly, its not a kind way to do it to rats i've found. Taking him to 'visit' my friend Ty and just leaving him there was a LOT kinder. I made sure Ty killed him humanely before feeding him to Angel because letting Angel squeeze him to death just didn't seem right. It was the middle of winter and I couldn't exactly bury him.

As for the chicken... Yes its a 'pet' in the sense that I could pick her up and pet her. But she's also a chicken. I ate her eggs (esentially her undeveloped children) for breakfast. Why waste a perfectly good bird? They kill them a LOT worse in the processing plants, and at least this way her death had a purpose. She was crippled and could never be introduced to the flock once her foot was broken. Chickens can't exactly live on only one foot... What quality of life was there for her? Why waste a perfectly good animal that millions of people eat ANYHOW every day? We live in an extremely wasteful society, it makes more sense to me than just chucking the body into a hole.


----------



## acestro

Hmmm.... rats are edible, dogs and cats are edible... people are edible... (and besides people these other things are eaten every day), so when these things die we should eat them too? Just egging on the argument.


----------



## Guest

Mettle said:


> With out really getting to much into it, it basically boils down to the fact people have diffrent views about 'pets'. You have some people who would spend hundreds of dollars at the vets for a sick rat and then there are others who would kill that same pet rat than spend a cent on it or even take it to the vet. Even yet other wouldnt ever consider a rat a pet, instead they would rather feed it to a fish.


And the funny thing is I have done all three... If you replace 'fish' with a freaking huge snake.

It depends on how much the animal in suffering in that example. I had a rat I spent PROBABLY around $500 on getting well, because I knew she could kick her pneumonia, and yes, she was a pet. One of her offspring had an intestinal blockage and I didn't have the $800 to pay to have it surgically fixed plus the vet told me he only had an 20% chance of living. I did the right thing and put a .22 through his head - peacefully at home so he didn't have to go to the vets and get all stressed. I also had a rat who was old, lost mobility in his hind legs, and was slowly going paralyzed. *I gave him to a friend of mine who quickly cut his throat so he died extremly quickly, and then fed him to his python.*

For me, it depends on whats not only best for the rat, but in the last instance, how he could benefit the life of the snake by keeping the 'circle of life' going.

I've also kept chickens as pets. The ones we have outside in the pen (its an 8x8' chain link kennel that we move every 3 days so they have fresh clean grass to live on) I will make an effort not to bond with. They are food and are treated as thus, however much nicer it is than on commercial farms. My pet chickens I handled since they were chicks, my interaction with these guys has been to change their water, give them food, and walk away.

Don't get me wrong, I have eaten one of my pet chickens before. She busted her leg and the vet said there was no hope of her ever being normal again, which meant the flock would peck her if we reintroduced her... *So instead of putting her to sleep, we humanely chopped her head off and made soup out of her. * Yes, the 'circle of life' thing once again. I think thats is about as close as I can come to the alligator thing... When you know that letting them live either with someone else or in a way that won't benefit them isn't the kindest thing to do, you have to do SOMETHING and at least you're continuing the cycle.
[/quote]

Sorry. But that's kind of messed up. You ate one thing you considered a pet. And let someone slit the throat of another thing you considered a pet... I get the whole 'circle of life' thing. But that's just fucked up.
[/quote]

True, Im not sure I could do the same. I get too connected to my animals.


----------



## Mettle

Tinkerbelle said:


> With out really getting to much into it, it basically boils down to the fact people have diffrent views about 'pets'. You have some people who would spend hundreds of dollars at the vets for a sick rat and then there are others who would kill that same pet rat than spend a cent on it or even take it to the vet. Even yet other wouldnt ever consider a rat a pet, instead they would rather feed it to a fish.


And the funny thing is I have done all three... If you replace 'fish' with a freaking huge snake.

It depends on how much the animal in suffering in that example. I had a rat I spent PROBABLY around $500 on getting well, because I knew she could kick her pneumonia, and yes, she was a pet. One of her offspring had an intestinal blockage and I didn't have the $800 to pay to have it surgically fixed plus the vet told me he only had an 20% chance of living. I did the right thing and put a .22 through his head - peacefully at home so he didn't have to go to the vets and get all stressed. I also had a rat who was old, lost mobility in his hind legs, and was slowly going paralyzed. *I gave him to a friend of mine who quickly cut his throat so he died extremly quickly, and then fed him to his python.*

For me, it depends on whats not only best for the rat, but in the last instance, how he could benefit the life of the snake by keeping the 'circle of life' going.

I've also kept chickens as pets. The ones we have outside in the pen (its an 8x8' chain link kennel that we move every 3 days so they have fresh clean grass to live on) I will make an effort not to bond with. They are food and are treated as thus, however much nicer it is than on commercial farms. My pet chickens I handled since they were chicks, my interaction with these guys has been to change their water, give them food, and walk away.

Don't get me wrong, I have eaten one of my pet chickens before. She busted her leg and the vet said there was no hope of her ever being normal again, which meant the flock would peck her if we reintroduced her... *So instead of putting her to sleep, we humanely chopped her head off and made soup out of her. * Yes, the 'circle of life' thing once again. I think thats is about as close as I can come to the alligator thing... When you know that letting them live either with someone else or in a way that won't benefit them isn't the kindest thing to do, you have to do SOMETHING and at least you're continuing the cycle.
[/quote]

Sorry. But that's kind of messed up. You ate one thing you considered a pet. And let someone slit the throat of another thing you considered a pet... I get the whole 'circle of life' thing. But that's just fucked up.
[/quote]

Well, consider this. Taking a rat to the vet is VERY stressful. Putting the needle in their vein to tranquilize them before putting them to sleep makes them scream very loudly, its not a kind way to do it to rats i've found. Taking him to 'visit' my friend Ty and just leaving him there was a LOT kinder. I made sure Ty killed him humanely before feeding him to Angel because letting Angel squeeze him to death just didn't seem right. It was the middle of winter and I couldn't exactly bury him.

As for the chicken... Yes its a 'pet' in the sense that I could pick her up and pet her. But she's also a chicken. I ate her eggs (esentially her undeveloped children) for breakfast. Why waste a perfectly good bird? They kill them a LOT worse in the processing plants, and at least this way her death had a purpose. She was crippled and could never be introduced to the flock once her foot was broken. Chickens can't exactly live on only one foot... What quality of life was there for her? Why waste a perfectly good animal that millions of people eat ANYHOW every day? We live in an extremely wasteful society, it makes more sense to me than just chucking the body into a hole.
[/quote]

We obviously regard our pets in very different ways.

Is your family poor? Starving? If so, then I could see eating that chicken. Otherwise, it still seems fucked to me.

Tossing them 'into a hole' is a sign of respect. We accord our dead respect. Feeding your elderly and ailing rat to a python does not show a whole lot of respect to me.

Hey - if that's how you look at animals, that's fine. I'm only one view point here.

But I still don't get it.


----------



## dumbass

Ex0dus said:


> Oh good grief. Unless you are a straight up vegetarian, sit down and hush.
> 
> Slaughtering gators for food is not inhumane, as long as you make sure to kill them quickly, cleanly, and with as little pain as possible.
> 
> I actually respect him for doing what he did. It is better than them ending up in a cruel environment, doomed to live their lives out in a dirty patch of land with inadequate swimming facilities, being fed a poor diet.
> 
> It is ABSOLUTELY NO DIFFERENT than my family pen raising our own chickens on grass and good feed and fresh water so that we KNOW we are consuming a bird that has lived a healthy, happy lifestyle prior to it becoming our dinner. We also specifically go to a butcher that raises his own cattle in grassy pastures on clean corn and grains so that we know we are not eating an animal that has lived its life in a tiny pen on cement eating the ground up remains of its parents by-products.
> 
> Take responsibility for what you eat, and don't condemn someone just because YOU like to deny that the hot wings you ate the other night came from an overcrowded production farm where the chickens were raised systematically more like robots than animals.
> 
> Okay, i'm gonna step off my milk crate now and please just stop and READ what i've written before you jump down my throat and start flaming me.


With out really getting to much into it, it basically boils down to the fact people have diffrent views about 'pets'. You have some people who would spend hundreds of dollars at the vets for a sick rat and then there are others who would kill that same pet rat than spend a cent on it or even take it to the vet. Even yet other wouldnt ever consider a rat a pet, instead they would rather feed it to a fish.
[/quote]








id kill the rat.


----------



## Omnius

While I think that alligators ending was not a conmendable one for a pet I think that atleast the animal did not go to waste and they used as much as they could. They did the responcible thing, they could have just killed it and let it go to waste but they did not. I thinki what bothers is that it was a pet for a time, and not raised for the specific purpose of being food. For example lets say I have a large maine lobster, I could never eat it, however I love lobster and would without hesitation eat a farm raised one but I could not touch something that is in my care.

I hope I made sense...


----------



## alan

Curley said:


> I just got 2 alligators which are 5 ft and 2 ft. Does anybody have one?
> 
> food?
> 
> How often?
> 
> I was wondering if anybody had any ideas on how to build a cool cage of some sort for them.
> 
> Thanks


its a bit late to ask those questions..


----------



## ESPMike

Seriously Id love to see some pics of your gators. Im not sure if I commend people privately owning something like a gator, as they are obviously a very special needs "pet". However, it seems like you are doing your best to care for them properly and provide them with a positive captive life. I wish you luck, but BE CAREFUL. One mistake could be the last one you make with an animal like that. And damnit post pics ASAP!


----------



## Curley

Finally got the dam camera fixed and took a pic of my big male. I ' ll take some more when I get time of the female gator...

Here is Dundee:


----------



## bob351

i wish i lived in a place were i could keep one of thoes


----------



## sicklid-holic

For a free 500gallon acrylic tank, Ill do the same. Keep the tank and butcher the gators for good eating.:rasp:


----------



## CrocKeeper

Hello gang. I am still among the living and life is good!









I am still at least several months from being back here regularly but am excited that I will be, I miss a bunch of ya......

I hopped on and low and behold a gator question and all too familiar scenario.

I could not resist adding my meager two cents.....

First as was really adequately covered one should never attain something they are ill preparred for or not preparred for. Preparred for housing for the animals life, not for your convenience and with crocodilians this is possibly an 80 year or better proposition, preparred for feeding an animal...getting it and then wondering what is a quality diet is not the best approach, preparred for legal issues...A. mississipiensis is not legal in a great many areas under state laws, and in states who do not cover them, many county and city ordinances make them illegal, not to mention federal issues as the Lacey Act.
Second I would like to address the fact that someone was willing to destroy an animal they could not find a home for. Sir I applaud you. Eating them was a great by product but the act of euthanasia itself is in reality the only solution for many unwanted specialty "exotic" animals. Too often people assume there are homes for these animals with other private individuals or with zoological facilities, etc...when there are not really many homes at all, which is by the way why the people you obtained this tank from insited that the gators go if you wanted the tank......
Third I will address your questions....remember that the alligator is a LARGE animal as an adult, that it is a carnivore, and that it needs UV light. Rodents and fish are great dietary items, many people usechicken, and as you are a pet owner ( I use that term incredibly lightly) and not a breeder the use of commercial chicken will not effect you negatively( commercial poultry is so full of hormones and additives that it affects the reproductive success of crocodilians). If you live in a warm area of the country you may be able to build an outdoor enclosure, for a pair of gators 10 feet by 15 feet is adequate with a quarter of that being a pool large enough for them to completely submerge themselves in. Roadkill is also an option for feeding your new charges, gross yes, but nutritionally complete. I suggest freezing first to destroy potential parasites. They readily go off feed during a stressfull situation like moving, so if they stopped feeding on you do not worry that is normal...fortuantely gators are much easier to get feeding again than some others....be carefull when feeding once they are acclimated...use tongs, not fingers.
Last go back and search through the archived posts as I have addressed this issue before in greater detail....good luck with them, and please keep responsibility as an owner a priority with these new animals.


----------



## Curley

Hello CrocKeeper...

Why does my gator sometimes puke up the food a day or 2 later? Is just a digestive problem? Also how long can they hang out in the sun without going into water? They never go into the water when out and about, just when I put em into it? Thanks and have a safe trip home

JK


----------



## CrocKeeper

Regurging is bad...check your temperatures. 
Also keep handling to an absolute minimum. If they have water available to them that they can get into by themselves, they will when they want too......if you have them where the sun gets to them, make sure they have access to a shaded area at some point throughout the day!


----------



## acestro

Um, it almost sounds like they are sunning themselves because they need the heat to digest. If you are 'putting' them in the water you may be keeping them from fully digesting, hence the regurgitation...


----------



## Curley

cool thanks bro... I know they have been eating the river rock that I have layed down in the run. I did some research and I guess its normal for gators to eat rocks because it helps break up the food in their gut. The stones stay in there for years. I have learned so much about these 2 gators. When well taken care of they grow fricken fast! take care folks


----------



## acestro

Yup, birds, gators, crocs, and dinosaurs are all related. And you find species with gizzards in all groups. Not a whole lot of 'chewing' done by birds or even crocs so they need the grit/gravel/stones to help them out.

I hope the temperature issue gets better for you


----------

